# New 125 - What Fish?



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

New member long time reader for info. I have recently just purchased a 6' 125 and I am now cycling the tank. In the meantime I am trying to figure out what fish to buy. I currently have 10 mbuna in my 55 gallon and really like them. However I am thinking about possibly doing a peacock/hap tank for the 125. Anyways below is the tank and how I decorated it.

What do you guys think would be happiest in this tank either way I go I want to overstock it since it is the living/dining room area. If you say mbuna how many? if peacock/hap how many?


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Here are some more pictures of the rock piles.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

if you're doing peacock/hap I believe the recommendation you'll see is around 18 full grown fish at 6-7". For mbuna I think it's about 5 groups or less, depending on the temperament of the fish you're interested in.


----------



## JuiceyBard (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice rock piles!

Lots of open space, would look good with Peacock and Haps i reckon. Mbuna could be alot more active and frenetic than you want depends on what you like viewing i guess since its in the living area

As to the numbers im not much help sorry


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

Peacocks and Mbuna dont always get along, the Mbuna can pick on the Peacocks, I have had to remove Mbuna from my tank because of this. You could get lucky but there are no guarantees. My suggestion for a happy tank is choose one or the other


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Add an additional filter or two and a couple of Koralia pumps and stock it with 40 Tropheus of your choice.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

davids1024 said:


> Peacocks and Mbuna dont always get along, the Mbuna can pick on the Peacocks, I have had to remove Mbuna from my tank because of this. You could get lucky but there are no guarantees. My suggestion for a happy tank is choose one or the other


Yeah I am deff not wanting to mix the 2. I was going to at 1st since I read on a providers website that you should for best displays. I am sure for best display this is correct but I don't want the fish killing each other!
I am just so torn between the 2. Personally I think with the current layout hap/peacock would do better but I am by far no expert on what the fish like. However I do love the mbuna activeness that I see in my other tank.



AlCzervik said:


> Add an additional filter or two and a couple of Koralia pumps and stock it with 40 Tropheus of your choice.


I do plan on adding another filter. I was thinking about the AC110 after reading what lots of other use on here but after further investigation I most likely won't be adding that & will do a Fluval 405/06 since it's another canister filter. I do have 1 hydor pump on the left side of the tank right now. I will take a look at the Tropheus.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Oh I am also planning on making a spray bar this weekend for the fx5 hoping it creates sufficient surface movement so I can move the hydor down lower to create more of a stream effect for the fish to swim against.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

You certainly have a knack for aquascaping! That rock pile looks awesome, if you don't mind me saying so!



DriverChaoz said:


> Oh I am also planning on making a spray bar this weekend for the fx5 hoping it creates sufficient surface movement so I can move the hydor down lower to create more of a stream effect for the fish to swim against.


You can get that stream effect just by using the FX5 but with an Eheim diffusor instead of a spray bar as outlet. It's cheaper than a Koralia, and doesn't consume any power, because it is driven by the filter. You can see an Eheim 2260 (very similar to the FX5) with Eheim diffusor in operation on my 125G Tropheus tank here. The Eheim diffusor is becoming harder to come by in the US - especially the version fitting these large filters - but right now there is a seller on eBay shipping from the UK (I have no association with the guy).



DriverChaoz said:


> I will take a look at the Tropheus.


Tropheus are basically the mbuna of Lake Tanganyika - but they are mbuna on steroids - more aggressive, but also more sensitive to water quality and diet. They are definitely for the more advanced aquarist, and even if you talk to the most experienced and enthusiastic Tropheus keepers, if you dig a little deeper, you can always find stories of whole colonies that perished without any obvious cause whatsoever. For a 125G, 40 Tropheus is too many in my opinion. I'd go with 25-30 fish - my colony consists of 28, and I am starting to have some juveniles come up now. Ideally in a 125G you would keep only one variant, and you should definitely not keep more than two species in a 6' tank.

If this appeals to you, you could also do mbuna, and you could pick some of the really aggressive ones that nobody else dares touch. I have often thought they should be kept like Tropheus, and one day when I have the tank space I will try that myself. For example a colony of 30 Melanochromis auratus would look awesome in a 125G, and you could really observe some of their natural colony forming behavior!

Regarding peacocks and haps, the numbers depend on whether you want to go with the usual all-male tank, or a more natural setup. I like to look at all-male tanks at other people's places as much as the next guy, but at home I quickly get bored with them. A hap-based stocking list for a 125G that I'd like to try has a group of 2 male, 6 female Aristochromis christyi as centerpiece, and a colony of Labidochromis caeruleus for extra color and interest. Obviously the mbuna should not be too small and even then there is a chance that the haps might snack on them, but there is always a bit of a risk in fish keeping


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

You know whats funny.... I think that tank looks awesome too! However when I put it all together I put the sand in 1st which made the tank EXTREMELY cloudy as you know. Well I moved the sand to 1 side placed the 3 large boulders best I could without seeing jack squat. Then I did the rest of the tank all without seeing really anything but max 1 inch behind the glass. Once the sand etc settled I was like holy **** and added the little fake plants.

You should see my 55 gallon. Totally looks like **** compared to this one. honestly I have been thinking for days I should redo my 55 blind folded.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Yeah I don't think the Tropheus are for me. I am by no means an expert fish keeper! I have kept Oscars for years and just recently got into Africans.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

I am thinking maybe these below if I go peacock/hap which I am starting to lean towards...Still not sure how many...maybe 8 of each for 40 fish total?

Aulonocara OB peacock 
Aulonocara Maleri Red
Lethrinops sp. Mbawa Black Fin
Cyrtocara Moorii
Protomelas Fire Hap


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I really love the way you did the rocks. It's very unique, it's stunning lol anyway, I personally love mbuna because of their great attitude, if you have the right group they're fascinating to watch. They never stop moving, where haps tend to kind of sit in open water. At least this has been my experience over the years.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

DriverChaoz said:


> I am thinking maybe these below if I go peacock/hap which I am starting to lean towards...Still not sure how many...maybe 8 of each for 40 fish total?
> 
> Aulonocara OB peacock
> Aulonocara Maleri Red
> ...


I'll move this to the Malawi Forum for more input, because I am more of a Tang guy, but the number of 40 fish came up when we were talking about mbuna/tropheus. Those are about 5" fish on average, and they are commonly kept in overstocked tanks to spread around aggression. Even with that scenario, I suggested 30 fish was a more realistic number for a 125G.

Cyrtocara moorii and Protomelas taeniolatus are 9" fish, which is a considerable difference! Also, these fish are not usually kept in overstocked tanks, unless you keep single males in an all-male environment. Without having kept them myself, I would imagine a Protomelas taeniolatus male with a group of females staking out a territory of the size of a 125G tank or larger come breeding time. Last but not least, Aulonocara females of various species look virtually indistinguishable and the fish cross-breed pretty much indiscriminately, which is why you shouldn't keep more than one species per tank.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Thanks fmueller! I definitely don't want them to cross breed especially since the OB's are already a hybrid.

Generally are all the OB just random colors from the same liter or should I expect exactly what the vendor I have chosen has pictured?

As for the other Alonocara I will see if I can find another red'ish to replace that color.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

The tank does look quite nice :thumb:

Concerning the OB's, they tend to be aggressive, and they all do have their own look. I wouldn't necessarily expect the pictured fish on the vendor's website to arrive at my front door. They have most likely chosen a very unique and high quality specimen to describe their stock. Maybe not untruthful, but probably not representative.

I personally would choose some variety of natural aulonocara and avoid the OBs and their aggression if you decide to go that route.



fmueller said:


> A hap-based stocking list for a 125G that I'd like to try has a group of 2 male, 6 female Aristochromis christyi as centerpiece


There is a breeder local to me that keeps A. christyi, and they are beautiful. We recently purchased an adult group of 2:4 F. rostratus, and they are doing great in our 125 - already breeding. If you like big fish, it can be done. If you consider something a bit smaller, Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" are nice for some orange/red. Other options might include Placidochromis electra or a Copadichromis sp. "Mloto" variant.



fmueller said:


> If this appeals to you, you could also do mbuna, and you could pick some of the really aggressive ones that nobody else dares touch. I have often thought they should be kept like Tropheus, and one day when I have the tank space I will try that myself. For example a colony of 30 Melanochromis auratus would look awesome in a 125G, and you could really observe some of their natural colony forming behavior!


Very interesting thought... I'm intrigued as to if this would work. "One day" soon, hopefully!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OBs are random...if you want to hand pick the markings/colors you will have to see the fish in person.

Taeniolatus has red on it, or you could go Copadichromis borleyi which has a mostly red body.

Like fmueller said, the moorii and taeniolatus are big fish so I would not go 5 breeding groups if they are among your choices. The breeding groups are 1m:4f so even with your original scenario it would have been 25 fish. But if we are talking 9" fish I would back off from that.

Note with hap and peacock breeding groups, only the males are colorful (one male for each species). And all-male is challenging since you cannot predict whether the mix will get along and have to provide for rehoming (spare tanks, a LFS or club that will take your rehomed fish, etc.)


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

jcabage said:


> The tank does look quite nice :thumb:
> 
> Concerning the OB's, they tend to be aggressive, and they all do have their own look. I wouldn't necessarily expect the pictured fish on the vendor's website to arrive at my front door. They have most likely chosen a very unique and high quality specimen to describe their stock. Maybe not untruthful, but probably not representative.
> 
> I personally would choose some variety of natural aulonocara and avoid the OBs and their aggression if you decide to go that route.


Thanks! I might just nix them from this tank. Do you think they would be ok in my mbuna tank I already have running? It's a little low on stock so I planned to add a few fish to it when I make my order.



DJRansome said:


> OBs are random...if you want to hand pick the markings/colors you will have to see the fish in person.


Random is exactly what I was looking for actually so that is perfect if I do try them in this tank. Depending on the response for moving them to my mbuna tank if they don't work out.



> Taeniolatus has red on it, or you could go Copadichromis borleyi which has a mostly red body.
> 
> Like fmueller said, the moorii and taeniolatus are big fish so I would not go 5 breeding groups if they are among your choices. The breeding groups are 1m:4f so even with your original scenario it would have been 25 fish. But if we are talking 9" fish I would back off from that.
> 
> Note with hap and peacock breeding groups, only the males are colorful (one male for each species). And all-male is challenging since you cannot predict whether the mix will get along and have to provide for rehoming (spare tanks, a LFS or club that will take your rehomed fish, etc.)


I dont think I realize exactly how big these guys got. I knew they did get larger which is what I wanted, color and size difference throughout the tank. I will definitely lower the number as you have advised. I do have 2 other tanks not running atm a 30g and a 55g that I could move fish too if I needed. I used to really be into Oscars years and years ago so I have lots of stuff from when I did that. Even though I don't plan on having these as breeder tanks I know it will happen and would like to trade quality fish out for in store credit at my lfs which currently sucks at africans!


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Ok this is bad, I am so indecisive it's ridiculous. I am now looking at ordering an all male hap/peacock assortment from a vendor. I just hate not knowing what I will get though. On the other side it could be best for me since I really don't have a clue about any of these fish anyways lol. Plus my mind would be made up for me :thumb:

A perfect world would be for me to own 2 more 125's and just have everything I want :dancing:


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

What kind of rock is that if you don't mind me asking? It looks amazing.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

It's appalachian limestone...got it pretty cheap $0.13 a pound...total of 150 lbs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not order an assortment. Have you decided all-male or breeding groups? We can throw out specific recommendations.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

After all the research I have decided to go all male for the "show tank" my only fear in this is the amount of orders I will be placing from different vendors lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So you like the moorii and the empress...there are your first 2 fish.

Here is what I have in my tank (same size) so you might find some ideas for other haps and peacocks. 
Aulonocara Rubescens
Aulonocara stuartgranti Chiwindi ''Blue Neon''
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Regal)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocara stuartgranti Mdoka (Flametail)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya
Aulonocara turkis
Copadichromis borleyi Kandango
Copadichromis chrysonotus Mumbo 'White Blaze'
Labidochromis caeruleus trio
Mylochromis ericotaenia Manda
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
Protomelas marginatus 'Turquoise'
Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue

I would not do both the Chiwindi and the Usisya...only the Usisya colors up. And if you go with the empress, I would not do the borleyi.

Another very popular large hap is the venustus. For a bigger fish, consider doing a Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania instead of Placidochromis electra.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Ok - I finally started a spreadsheet for this to help keep my mind focused. All the scientific names have really been messing with my head lol. Not to mention been down for 3 days with a sinus infection. I hate this time of year :x :x

Yeah your are correct I don't know why but I love the moorii! I could almost do a tank with just them :fish: But that's not what this tank is for! So...Here is what I have started

Haps
Cyrtocara moorii
Placidochromis phenochilus (another one of my favorites)
Protomelas taeniolatus Tangerine Tiger 
Livingstonii
Protomelas taeniolatus Nwede 
Protomelas sp.Spilonotus Tanzania
Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks
Tramitichromis sp.Intermedius

Peacocks
Aulonocara Rubescens Red 
Aulonocara OB Peacock
Aulonocara Albino Red Diamond
Aulonocara stuartgranti Chitimba Bay
Aulonocara baenschi

Something to help clean up the bottom...Not sure what yet but don't want the average pleco which is what I have always had. Maybe a couple longfin albinos? Not sure. Oh and maybe a couple labs to round it out..seems alot of people do this so I am not sure.


----------



## georgiamom-20912 (Apr 25, 2013)

DriverChaoz said:


> New member long time reader for info. I have recently just purchased a 6' 125 and I am now cycling the tank. In the meantime I am trying to figure out what fish to buy. I currently have 10 mbuna in my 55 gallon and really like them. However I am thinking about possibly doing a peacock/hap tank for the 125. Anyways below is the tank and how I decorated it.
> 
> What do you guys think would be happiest in this tank either way I go I want to overstock it since it is the living/dining room area. If you say mbuna how many? if peacock/hap how many?


I won't be of any help about stock as I'm new to cichlids, but your tank looks freaking amazing! Awesome, awesome job! Want to come do my 55g? Lol.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

For cleaning the bottom maybe some synodontis catfish of some type? I kept the eupterus with mbuna and they got along quite well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with Chitimba Bay so can't comment on that one. I'd choose only one red, either the albino or the Rubescens. That's a lot of Protomelas and I don't keep any of those so hopefully someone will chime in on which (if any) will fight.

You are better off underfeeding than planning on a fish to eat leftover food, and they don't eat other debris. If you want a cleaner fish for the glass, the bristlenose pleco is your best bet IME. The less conspicuous the better so I'd skip the long fins.

If you just want another species of cool fish, Synodontis are great. Eupterus is solitary and big and nocturnal. Lucipinnis and multipunctatus are social in groups of 5-6 and will be out during the day as well.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

georgiamom-20912 said:


> I won't be of any help about stock as I'm new to cichlids, but your tank looks freaking amazing! Awesome, awesome job! Want to come do my 55g? Lol.


Honestly I think it has to do with buying all the same rocks. My other tanks in the past have never looked like this since they have been pieced together. The worst part is I have spent less on this tank than any other tank by far for decorations!

$20 in rocks from the local landscaping company.
$15 in sand from lowes.
$5 in those cheap china made plants.

Background came with the tank and I got lucky it goes with the rocks I chose. I originally planned on taking it down and painting the back or buying a black background. None the less the hundreds I have in cichlid stones, holey rock etc etc doing it this way makes you really wanna smack yourself lol.



Wilson33 said:


> For cleaning the bottom maybe some synodontis catfish of some type? I kept the eupterus with mbuna and they got along quite well.


I do like the Synodontis flavitaeniatus...I have added it to the maybe list.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I am not familiar with Chitimba Bay so can't comment on that one. I'd choose only one red, either the albino or the Rubescens. That's a lot of Protomelas and I don't keep any of those so hopefully someone will chime in on which (if any) will fight.
> 
> You are better off underfeeding than planning on a fish to eat leftover food, and they don't eat other debris. If you want a cleaner fish for the glass, the bristlenose pleco is your best bet IME. The less conspicuous the better so I'd skip the long fins.
> 
> If you just want another species of cool fish, Synodontis are great. Eupterus is solitary and big and nocturnal. Lucipinnis and multipunctatus are social in groups of 5-6 and will be out during the day as well.


I have already added the BN to the maybe list as well. I kinda like the idea of the multipunctatus schooling group...I will add them to the list soley for that purpose.

With any of these do I need to worry about he bigger guys mistaking them for food? like the lucipinnis don't get that big..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With an 8" fish the synodontis will be fine. Not sure what would happen with a 12" hap predator fish, maybe others will chime in.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There is no way of telling for sure. My lucipinnis are in the same 8' tank with adult Frontosa that are well over 12". I never expected this to work for so long, but the Fronts don't seem to bother them. At some stage I saw one Front with a cat in it's mouth, and I just about freaked, because you always hear horror stories about the cat getting stuck and both fish dying. But my Front just spat the cat back out after a couple of minutes that seemed like an eternity, and both fish were fine. There is always a risk though, and if I ever saw population numbers of the cats dwindling, it wouldn't be too much trouble for me to separate them. Anybody taking a chance of keeping them in the same tank should be likewise prepared IMHO.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Seems fair enough. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't a for sure thing lol.


----------



## thegundog (May 1, 2012)

Your tank looks super! --

I love your rock selection and placement - can't wait to see it stocked up with Haps/Peacocks.

Protomelas taeniolatus is a very pretty fish and I have one, but for Red I'd suggest Copadichromis borleyi. The Red coloring I've seen in some of the Borleyi is stunning.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Thanks! I will be posting an updated stock list here soon with both of those already added. I am hoping this will be my last list based on current stock from vendors. I am getting really close to ordering dosing ammo for the 2nd time today.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Alright - Here is the updated list. Sucks making so many different ones since certain vendors only have so many sexed fish on their websites! If all is ok I might just lock in the purchase on all these fish and schedule them out a week or so for delivery.

Aulonocara gertrudae Lupingu ''Orange Collar'' 
Aulonocara hueseri Likoma Island ''Midnight'' 
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point 
Aulonocara koningsi Mbenji ''Blue Regal'' 
Aulonocara stuartgranti Mdoka ''Flametail'' 
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya ''Flavescent'' 
Aulonocara Maulana Bi-Color 500
Chilotilapia Rhoadesii
Copadichromis borleyi Kadango ''Red Fin''
Cyrtocara moorii ''Blue Dolphin'' 
Copadichromis trewavasae Likoma ''Ivoryhead Mloto''
Nimbochromis venustus 
Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania''
Protomelas sp. ''Spilonotus Tanzania'' Liuli 
Protomelas taeniolatus ''Red Empress'' 
Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan

Does anyone think I am overstocked or understocked? Hopefully lots of just rights! lol I also want to add a livingstonii at some point but neither of the 2 vendors I have chosen have a male in stock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd probably skip the rhoadesii as too big at 13". You don't want two nimbochromis. You have some wimpy fish (mloto and mdoka)and some aggressive fish (otter point and empress), so you might find the wimpy ones don't color up. I'd choose either the empress or the borleyi...to me they are look alikes.

Over half your selections are over 6" when mature so I would not try to stock 18 individuals.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Some how I must have missed the size of the Rhoadesii, so yeah he is definitely not getting bought! I will just forget about the livingstonii then. Maybe down the road trade the venustus for him or something if I am not completely satisfied.

Would this make a suitable replacement for the rhoadesii? Protomelas spilonotus "Ovatus" Mara Rocks


----------



## qtssima (Jun 13, 2012)

I have successfully mixed yellow labs with haps and peacocks for years. They pretty much ignore each other, and with the amount of rock you have, you could get away with buying smaller sized fish. If you are going to get smaller labs, get them first so they can get the lay of the land, so to speak. I would not mix any other mbuna in, tho. I tried acei once and they didn't add much to the tank and ate like hogs.

My only cautionary note on OB's is that you don't know what they are mixed with (like jacobfreibergi) so the temperments can be all over the map.

You should be ok with one Red Empress in there, and they mix well with aulonocara of all types. Also look at O. lithobates and S. fryeri. As for aulonocara, Flametails and bicolor 500's are pretty easy to find and don't tend to have personality issues. There are other haps too that you could look at adding depending on what you are going for, like some of the copadichromis.

Unless you want to spend a lot of time catching fish, I would not do a mixed male/female tank until you get more experienced with this group. As another poster mentioned, many of the females look alike, and it can cause some aggression as more than one male may try breeding with them. And yes, a hap/peacock tank is mostly just big colorful fish hanging out in the water column. I find this pretty peaceful, but it will definitely be a change from your mbuna tank. That is why I think it is nice to have the yellow labs swimming around.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Well the fish are ordered...Some will be in on Tuesday the others won't be here for 2 weeks  I missed 1/2 my order by 1 phone call!


----------



## thegundog (May 1, 2012)

DriverChaoz said:


> The others won't be here for 2 weeks  I missed 1/2 my order by 1 phone call!


Might be a blessing.... that would be a lot of fish to add all at once to a newly cycled tank....

1/2 now, 1/2 later sounds better than all at once.

Exciting - fish on the way!


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Yeah it might be...although I did cycle with ammonia so it technically shouldn't matter. Either way...yeah exciting times! I am like a kid in a candy store right now waiting for all these to arrive. Tuesday the 1st shipment will be in and I will take some pics or a video of those. I only have 4 coming in on Tuesday though


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Well I got my 1st order in today. Pretty happy with it so far. Fish look great they are already pretty active and eating! So what more could one ask for? My main order to come in! lol

Here is a little video of the 4 new bachelors in their new pad. The clown loach's won't be staying. I made a deal with my local fish supplier to trade them in once they get to big for the lower rock piles.

Do you guys think I should pull the background down and paint it black?






This order consisted of...

Aulonocara Maulana
Protomelas spilonotus Ovatus Mara Rocks
Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan
Protomelas Taeniolatus


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Your new fish look great swimming around in the tank. As far as the background, I think it looks nice. You should stick with it, if it is pleasing to you. If you would like a change, then paint it black. Either way, the tank will look great.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty.....it's even making me think if I want my 240 to be a mbuna tank (male - female)(this was the original idea) or a peackock / Hap tank....all male,
is your background a 3D? if not..yes, paint it black


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

No it's not 3D but it does match the existing rock work perfectly. I do think I will be painting it black or doing a black cover. Seems like it will make the colors on the fish pop a little better.


----------

